
Are mac users kidding themselves? - georgrwasington
I&#x27;ve recently started using a macbook pro and everything about it is bad.<p>The keys are positioned in a stupid way on the laptop. That is, a slab of plastic with thin keys in the middle. So your wrists have to always be at attention, angled down, and feeling for the right spot.<p>The OS looks like it was designed in the 90&#x27;s. The mouse doesn&#x27;t right click or maybe it does but you have to go and configure it but there still isn&#x27;t an actual button. Scrolling up and down is backwards. The OS itself is just really terrible.<p>Contrast this with windows 10. It&#x27;s clean and only displays the information you need. It has beautiful coding environments. I would assume it&#x27;s just as good (probably better) at graphics programs than a mac. I&#x27;m not going to go on but like literally every single thing about the UX is better on windows than it is on mac.<p>I&#x27;ve always thought macs were just about making a statement and this seems to confirm it. It&#x27;s harder and clumsier to use. It&#x27;s heavier. It sucks.<p>Tell me I&#x27;m wrong. The mac os looks like it was designed before computers were ubiquitous.
======
rbsk
To each their own. I just prefer the familiarity of the terminal. I heard that
windows is getting a bash shell... but idk. There is no right or wrong.
Computers are tools. Use the tools that work for you.

------
shams93
With the pi3 b+ I use the pi with emacs for all my web development, if I need
a beefy amd64 machine I just provision it off the cloud. I can even use remote
x to run remote desktops with beefy systems from the pi as a thin client. But
mostly I do everything on the console.

------
smallduck
You're wrong.

~~~
java-man
oh, the beautiful windows 10! resetting file association whenever it pleases,
interrupting whatever you might be doing with an update screen, breaking sleep
mode on every other major update... the user's paradise!

------
mattkrea
> Only displays the information you need

If you need ads in the start menu, sure.

~~~
java-man
or monitoring that you cannot turn off

------
DarBert38
I honestly don't know where to look at. I just read the article.

